# outline on tshirt



## fmid (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello I am trying to find out how to keep the outline of the heat press from showing up on the tshirt, and also sometimes on white shirts I can see brown outline on shirt am I leaving the press on to long and its burning. I am just starting out in the business, so im still learning. Thanks for your help


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Press outline is possibly too much pressure, although a slight outline is normal. As for the brown outline, sounds like scorching from too much heat or pressing too long.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you using a teflon sheet when pressing? That should help the scorching. I 2nd Mike's pressure comment.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A good idea to measure the heat of your top platen and make sure it's reasonably close to what it's supposed to be.


----------



## BryanR (Dec 20, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend Teflon if you are going for a matte look, it will add a sheen to it. there are some papers you can use that won't give you that finish but i can not for the life of me remember what they are called.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Teflon gives the ink a shiny appearance. Parchment paper leaves it matte. It also sticks less and peels off easier -- not that teflon sticks, it just grabs the ink a little more than parchment.

It all depends on what kind of finish you want to have.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

Try using a thin neoprene sheet slightly larger than your artwork . Lay that on the platen with the shirt on top of that. Then the transfer then as stated parchment/teflon.


----------

